# SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot



## Romy1975 (3. Juli 2008)

Huhuh, ich bin neu hier,

ich habe mich versucht einzulesen, im Bezug auf Belüftungspumpen und O2 und Co2 Haushalt. Es ist nur alles sehr komplex und selbst ein Mensch mit 2 Hochschulabschlüssen hat leichte Verständnisprobleme, wenn es doch nun schnell gehen soll. 

Also, folgender Fall: Unser Teich hat ca 11T Liter Wasser, er besteht seit 5 Jahren, hat weder Algen noch ist er jemals umgekippt, die Werte sind immer gut, laut Stäbchen. Genaue Werte müsste ich morgen nachliefern. Allerdings immer konstant.
Wir haben 2 Spiegelkarpfen, 3 Goldorfen, 7 kleine Goldfische und 3 (vielleicht jetzt nur noch 1 Koi, habe die anderen 2 schon länger nicht gesehen) gestern ist mein geliebter Stör gestorben, unser Sauerstoffpumpe (heissner) ist seid einiger Zeit kaputt. Gestern, es war heiß (Teich ist aber nicht direkt in der Sonne) schwamm er auf dem Rücken, ich habe ihn immer wiedr umgedreht, neues Wasser reingelassen (wir haben 1a Brunnenwasser) und Wasser durch andere Bachlaufpumpe aufplätschern lassen. Ich habe ihn immer wieder beaobachtet, umgedreht etc. Heute morgen war er tot, ich habe ihn im Wald begraben  

Heute bin ich sofort los und habe eine neue Belüfterpumpe geholt, Ubbink Air 2000 mit einem Stein. (Bitte sagt mir nun nicht, ist alles Mist, ich habe nun diese und eine andere kaufen kann ich nicht, als Lehrkraft verdient man nicht so viel).

Was muss ich nun machen? Pumpe Tag und Nacht anschalten? Ich habe auch noch eine Bachlaufpumpe, Heisser 8000 Airmax oder so...

Ich will doch jetzt alles richtig machen.Bitte helft mir.:beeten 

LG Romy


----------



## Bibo-30 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Hallo Romy

erstmal ein  :willkommen   hier im Forum

zu der Belüftungspumpe kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen..:? ...die Sache mit Deinem Stör tut mir sehr leid....aber __ Störe haben in so einem kleinen Teich nichts verloren......    Störe brauchen Viiiiel Platz und gutes Sauerstoffreiches Wasser - leben sie doch eigendlich in Flüssen und im Meer - 

Stell doch die Wasserwerte mal rein und mach ein paar Bilder...... 
Dann werden dir die Experten mehr sagen können    

Viel Spaß hier im Forum


----------



## Romy1975 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Ok, mache ich morgen, ich habe auch zwei Hundis, die ängstlichste Doberfrau und den niedlichsten Beagle der Welt


----------



## jochen (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Hy Romy,

deine 1a. 11000ltr Wasser,
sind viel zu wenig, für...

__ Störe, Goldorfen und Koi,

das Sterben der Fische war so wohl vorraus zu sehen.

An solch heißen Tagen wie heute, rächt sich ein Überbesatz besonders schnell,
reduziere deinen Besatz auf deine Goldis, dann kannst du dir deine zusätzlichen Sauerstoffpumpen ersparen.

Bitte sei mir nicht böse, wegen meine direkten Worte, aber was bringt es immer wieder um den heißen Brei herum zu diskutieren.


----------



## Romy1975 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Der letzte Versuch: Meine Frage war:Was muss ich nun machen? Pumpe Tag und Nacht anschalten?


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Es ist echt schade, das das Thema jetzt sehr emotional auf "Nebenkriegsschauplätzen" (EM Thread) weiterdiskutiert wird. 

Ich denke einfach die Beherschung der deutschen Rechtschreibung, die Anzahl der Hochschulabschlüsse, die Haltung von Hunden, und die Wahl einer bestimmten Ernährungsform haben nicht sehr viel mit dem Wissen von artgerechter Fischhaltung gemein. 

Wenn man jetzt die durchnittliche Lebenerwartung eines Störes in Betracht zieht und diese mit dem erreichten Alter Deines Störes vergleicht, dann wird ein deutlich früheres Ableben in diesem Fall dabei herauskommen. Wenn man dann im Unterforum mit den Fischkrankheiten mal mit offenen Augen liest, wird man feststellen, das dieses früher als der Durchschnitt der Artgenossen sterben sich offensichtlich direkt umgekehrt zur Literzahl des Teiches verhält. 

Ob man daraus jetzt konkret ableiten kann das Fische in zu kleinen Teichen eher sterben, und ob das in Deinem Fall auch zutrifft kannst Du als zweifacher Hochschulabsolvent sicherlich besser als ich beantworten

Wolf


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Konkret zu Deiner Frage : 

- langfristig Überbesatz senken 
- Wasserwerte nennen 
- Sofortmaßnahme großzügige Teilwasserwechsel 

Von den Belüfterpumpen halt ich nix im Teich, wenn dann eher im Filter ! Aber das ist nur persönliche Meinung. 

Wolf 


Wolf


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

hi



> ist mein geliebter Stör gestorben, unser Sauerstoffpumpe (heissner) ist seid einiger Zeit kaputt





> Heute bin ich sofort los und habe eine neue Belüfterpumpe geholt, Ubbink Air 2000 mit einem Stein


( vielleicht 2 wochen später ? )

wenn ich das lese, frage ich mich was für eine liebe (geliebter Stör) das war.



> Was muss ich nun machen? Pumpe Tag und Nacht anschalten?



solche fragen sollte man sich vorher stellen, nicht wenn es zu spät ist.

die antwort ist übrigens ja


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*



			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Es mag zwar sein, dass der Stör in den Teich hineingewachsen ist, allerdings sollte man doch dann mal über den Darwinismus nachdenken, denn Fische passen sich der Umgebung an, insbesondere wenn sie bereits 5 Jahre dort leben. Und wenn mir hier einer erzählen will, ein 11 ltr. Teich sei zu klein für 2 Spiegelkarpfen, 3 Orpfen und 7 kleine __ Goldfisch und 3 etwa 7 cm Kois, da möchte ich mal wissen, wie groß soll der Teich nun sein. Und bei uns scheint ja das Wassergleichgewicht zu stimmen, denn ich brauche keine Mittelchen. Außerdem ist ja auch die Sauerstoffpumpe kaputt gewesen. Habe ja auch eine neue gekauft und wollte lediglich die Antwort wie so einige hier, wann schaltet man sie ab an oder was immer. Hier wird ja Traid-Übergreifend diskutiert, darum führe ich das an. Aber diese Antwort bleibt leider aus, dass war der Sinn mich hier anzumelden. Schade eben...



Lieber Romy, 
alles schon tausend mal diskutiert ! 
Die Füsse asiatischer Frauen passen sich übrigens auch dem Schönheitsideal an, wenn man Sie in viel zu kleine Schuche packt. 
Du nennst es Darwinismus, ich nenne es Kümmerwuchs. 

Du schreibst hier, das das Wassergleichgewicht zu stimmen scheint und Du keine Mittelchen brauchst, in einem anderen Thread schreibst Du, das du regelmäßig EM einsetzt. 
Was stimmt denn nun !? 

Mach doch bitte lieber mal einen Wassertest und stell die Werte ein, mit allem anderen ist zwar Dir und Deinem Ego, aber nicht Deinen Fischen geholfen. 

Gruß 
Wolf

P.S Ich antworte mal hier, weil das eher zum Stör als zu EM passt


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Wie groß der Teich bei dem Besatz sein sollte ist sicher ein Thema für sich, 
mit vielen Meinungen. 

Persönlich würde ich in Betracht der zu Erreichenden Fischgröße so einen Besatz ab Teichen mit ca. 30000 Liter nehmen. 
Das hängt aber auch sehr von Teichform und eingesetzter Technik ab. Bei viel Technik kann der Teich ggf. auch kleiner sein. 

Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Hiho,
1. woran begrüdest du das der Stör an O2 Mangel gestorben ist ?
Haben die anderen Fische nach Luft geschnappt ?
Könnte es nicht auch etwas anderes gewesen sein ?

2. zu deiner alten Pumpe: Welcher Typ war das ?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich auch eine von der Firma habe. Nach 4 Monaten kam auf 3 von 4 Ausgängen nichts mehr raus. Ich habe sie demontiert und festgestellt das die Flatterventile abgerissen waren. Auf mein Anschreiben teilte man mir mit, das es diese nicht als Ersatzteil gibt und ich eine komplette neue Pumpe bekomme. Die alte habe ich jetzt wieder repariert und als Ersatz liegen.

Axel

PS: ich oute mich jetzt mal ...
Ich habe mittlerweile auch 2 sib. __ Störe, welche ich von anderen Teichbesitzern übernommen habe, da sie ihnen mit 60cm zu groß wurden. Der eine hatte schon Platzangst bekommen und die Seitenflossen waren leicht noch oben gebogen. Das hat sich nun nach 5 Wochen bei mir im Teich fast gegeben .


----------



## Romy1975 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Guten Morgen,
also zunächst mal, habe ich eine Frage gestellt und zu Em habe ich gefragt, ob es jemand kennt. Das ich 15 ml verdünnt auf die Wasseroberfläche aufsprühe hat wohl kaum was mit dem Ableben des Störes zu tun. Außerdem besteht EM aus Mird. guten Bakterien, daher hatte ich die Münster Studie als PDf abführt.
Meine Reaktion in beiden Bereichen war lediglich : Aktion und Reaktion, sonst nix. Des Weiteren schrieb ich ja, ich habe über O2 und Co2 nachgelesen, konnte aber keine Antwort finden, da dort auch wieder zu viel anderes Zeug diskutiert wurde. Daher fragte ich gezielt nach!

Also, Wassertemperatur liegt bei 16 Grad
Ph-Wert: 6,8
GH: 5 d
KH: 3 d
NO3 : 0
NO2: 0
Keine Algen
O2: Kann ich nur die Angaben machen (kein Messgerät)
Pumpe von Firma Ubbink pumpt 2000 ltr/h in ca 11T ltr. Teich
Sauerstoffpumpe läuft Tag und Nacht (daher fragte ich)

Warum der Stör gestorben ist weiß ich nicht, allerdings scheint es so zu sein, das er Sauerstoffmangel hatte, da er an dem Tag nur oben schwamm. Allerdings sind alle anderen Fische nur zum fressen oben, sie müssten doch auch Luftnot gehabt haben oder?

Du Pumpe zuvor war von Heissner mit 6 Schläuchen.

Um hier noch mal was zu dem Stör zu sagen, mit der dummen Bemerkung, ich hätte mal eher fragen sollen, ist wohl Blödsinn, denn er hat nie ein anderes Verhalten gezeigt, war immer unten und nur ab und zu zog er seine Bahnen um zu fressen. An dem Tag wo er oben schwamm, habe ich alles für ihn getan, in 4 Stunden durch den Teich geschoben, ihn immer wieder auf den Bauch gedreht.

Außerdem war ein Pumpe angeschaltet mit einem Luftschlauch und die Bachlaufpumpe läuft immer. 

What ever, es ist ziemlich bescheuert hier so angemacht zu werden, das haben ja viele zum Glück erkannt.

Gruß Romy


----------



## Romy1975 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Lieber Axel, danke für die Fragen!

Wie gesagt, die anderen waren nicht oben und haben nach Luft geschnappt. Vielleicht war er erschöpft + O2 Mangel. Er ist ständig irgendwo reingeschwommen, ins Getrüpp und zappelte um rauszukommen, weil er ja nicht rückwärtschwimmen kann. Vielleicht hat ihn das angestrengt. Ich habe ihn ja begraben und ihn mir genau angeschaut, er hatte nichts, weder Pilz noch sonst was, zumindest nichts äußerlich.

Den Typ weiß ich nicht mehr genau, ich weiß nur noch Heissner, das Ding war aber Mist, weil sich auch ewig die Strömersteine voller Schlamm setzten.
Da ich ja nicht wollte, dass noch einer stirbt, hab ich jetzt eben die Air 2000 reingemacht, ich hoffe, das war richtig. Meine Pumpe lief vorab auch Tag und Nacht, ich bin halt nur durch den Traid daraufgekommen, weil darüber gesprochen wurde.

LG Romy


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*



			
				Romy1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Um hier noch mal was zu dem Stör zu sagen, mit der dummen Bemerkung, ich hätte mal eher fragen sollen, ist wohl Blödsinn, denn er hat nie ein anderes Verhalten gezeigt, war immer unten und nur ab und zu zog er seine Bahnen um zu fressen.



Wie gut das immer nur die anderen dumm sind und Blödsinn schreiben.
Mir ist auch vollkommen schleierhaft warum mein Auto die letzten 50000 km ganz ohne Ölwechsel gefahren ist und auf einmal sagt man mir, es sei kaputt weil ich kein Öl gewechselt habe. So ne dumme Antwort in der Werkstatt, ist doch totaler Blödsinn, der is vorher ganz normal gefahren, auch mal 200 auf der Autobahn. 

Vielleicht schreibt ja mal einer der Plan von Wasserwerten hat noch was sachliches zu den Wasserwerten... mir fällt zu soviel Borniertheit leider nichts wirklich sachliches ein... vielleicht liegt es bei mir auch am fehlednen Hochschulabschluß... wer weiß. 

Wolf


----------



## jochen (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Hi Romy,

könnte es sein das bei deiner Messung der Wassertemperatur, irgendetwas nicht stimmt?

16 ° C., bei diesen Außentemperaturen, auf 11000ltr, kann ich einfach nicht glauben.

Ich bin zwar alles andere als ein Koiexperte, aber ich habe schon öfters gelesen, das gerade Koi bei dieser Temperatur besonders anfällig sind.

Wenn die Temperatur stimmen sollte,
 meine Frage wie schaffst du das?
Kühlst du den Teich alle Tage mit jeder Menge kalten Frischwasser, oder machst du das auf eine andere Art?

Unser Teich liegt auf ca. 400müNN. und hat sehr viel Schatten, und habe gerade gemessene 21°C,
ich denke mal in diesen Tagen ist das fast ein Minimumwert der Gartenteichbesitzer in diesen Breiten, deinen gemessenen Wert kann ich mir in einem geschlossenen Teichsystem einfach nicht vorstellen.

Deine weiteren angegebenen Wasserwerte sind, wenn sie denn so stimmen, in Ordnung.

Bitte folge den Tipps welche dir hier gegeben wurden (mehrfach beschrieben Reduzierung des Besatzes), ob auf netterweise oder solchen, die du als Fachidioten beschimpft hast, weil sie ihre Meinung mit dem Hammer hier einstellen, Recht haben beide.
Wenn du ein Forum suchst, das dich betüttelt oder bemitleidet, und dir den Tipp gibt...
 kauf dir doch einen neuen Stör, dann wird das schon wieder, und meiner lebt doch auch ganz gut bei 10000ltr, bist du hier falsch.

Nochmal, wir haben hier tausende von Usern, die fragen und antworten können, sicherlich sind viele nicht so nette bei, die aber dennoch das Beste für deine Fische möchten,
Mir persönlich, sind aber solche die direkt und mit Fachwissen schreiben lieber, als solche ohne Ahnung die nur aus Langeweile irgendwelchen freundschaftsuchenden Mist schreiben.
Das ist nicht Sache von Fachforen.
Wer sich hier nett unterhalten möchte,
dafür haben wir Chat, Plauderecke und die Shoutbox. 

Im Endeffekt haben wir hier alle keinen finanziellen Nutzen von, wenn wir immerwieder schreiben achtet auf euren Besatz..., jedoch...

Überbesatz ist der Quell vieler Krankheiten, und das die Hälterung von Koi, Orfen, __ Störe oder solch hochangepriesenen __ Algenfresser wie __ Graskarpfen oder Nasen in relativ kleinen Gartenteichen alles andere als artgerecht ist, müsstest du doch jetzt sicherlich wissen.

Wir schreiben das immer wieder, stimmt, mag sich auch wie ein gesteuerter Tenor anhören,
kann ja sein....

jedoch wenn nur zwei oder drei User von hundert, darauf reagieren, ihre gemachten Fehler einsehen,
haben wir damit vielen armseelig dahinfristenden Fischen geholfen,

die weiteren 97% leiden weiter unter der Ignoranz ihrer Besitzer, leider... 

ob du nun zu den 3% oder zu den 97% gehören möchtest, entscheidest du nur für dich alleine...


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

hi 

schöner beitrag von dir.
irgendwie bringst du es immer fertig, es in einer form auf den punkt zu bringen,
die einfach und doch treffend ist, kompliment jochen.
(ob das auch mit dem guten umgang mit mir zu tun hat?)


----------



## juergen-b (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

servus romy,

falls dich die kleinschreibung nicht behindert den text zu interpretieren versuchen ich dir mal sachlich einwenig weiterzuhelfen:

vieles wurde bereits geschrieben und bedarf keiner wiederholung.

was dein stör betrifft - vermutlich ein __ sterlet (braun -spitze schnauze) 
.... sterlet vermute ich deshalb, weil du schreibst daß er schon 5 jahre bei dir im teich lebt - eine andere störsorte hätte bei dieser anzahl an jahren schon die 1m grenze geknackt.

den lieben darwin vergess in dieser richtung ganz schnell - fische passen sich nicht der pfütze an, daß einer einwenig mehr der andere einwenig weniger wächst ist lediglich art und genetisch begrentzt und gesteuert und wie bereits erwähnt auch auf umwelt zurückzuführen, "no mampf kein kampf"
...... alle anderen diesbezüglichen argumente sind verkaufsorientiert und schlichtweg falsch !!!!

nun zum O²,

dieser lässt sich mit deiner blubbermaschine in kaltem wasser noch einigermaßen vernünftig einbringen, mit zunehmender temp. fängt es aber an schwierig zu werden außreichende sättigungen zu erreichen, da das warme wasser weniger O² aufnehmen kann (dazu bietet google einige info oder dein kollege aus der chemie)

fische verbrauchen O² - viele fische verbrauchen viel O² .......... der grenzwert wo es anfängt problematisch zu werden, ist lt. literatur bei karpfenartigen bei etwa 4mg/l bei stören aber höher ....... deshalb haben deine anderen fische auch keine anzeichen gebracht.

__ störe leben in der natur nie in 25° warmen pfützen (oder mehr) - vermutlich wissen sie warum - wenn wir sie in 25° warme pfützen setzen, müssen wir gewährleisten daß wir es technisch schaffen, ihnen ihre min. ca. 6-8mg/l O² zur verfügung zu stellen ........... hier stoßen wir mit unserer blubbermaschine und einbringmethoden (blubberstein) sehr stark an die grenze. (ich z.b. belüfte mit reinsuerstoff und einer hochwertigeren einbringmethode und erreiche werte von ca. 10-12mg/l)

ahnliches gilt auch für forellen - hier dürfte es landläufig auch bekannter sein.

nebenmbei - in der regel produziert ein teich am tag selber eine gewisse menge O² - nachts verbraucht er O² .......... deshalb ist die belüftung in der nacht weit notwendiger.

aber trotz all diesem theoretischen sprachst du davon daß deine blubber ausgefallen war - der rest sollte dann logik sein.


*** ps. in der interpunktion habe ich bei diesem text dann auch einige mängel

***** deine 16° wassertemp. halte ich auch für einen joke


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: SOS Sauerstoffmangel Stör tot*

Nur kurz zum Verständnis, die Theorie von Herrn Darwin mit der Anpassung vollzog sich über zig Generationen. Da die Tiere die durch genetische Besonderheiten Vorteile hatten besser überlebten und somit diese genetische Information eben besser weitervererben konnten. 
Darwins Theorie besagt nicht das ein Vogel Strauß im Wellensittichkäfig klein bleibt. 

Auf den besonderen Fall angewendet würde das bedeuten, das wenn man alle __ Störe in viel zu kleinen Teichen halten würden nur noch die Ihre Erbinformation weitergeben, die wegen einer genetischen Mutation nicht so groß werden, denn die anderen sterben. 
Im Prinzip passen sich also Fische tatsächlich dem Teich an. Aber nicht ein Fisch an einen Teich, sondern Generationen von Fischen. 

Aber auch das ist ja eigentlich nur eine Theorie, wenn auch die heute als am wahrscheinlichsten angesehene. 

Wolf


----------

